# Silvia shots showoff thread



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

let's have a thread, where we (the Silvia owners) can share some shot pictures, stating stats and subjective feelings, why not.

like, today i've been playing with my new-to-me VST 18g ridgeless basket and again, new-to-me, fresh roasted coffee from Romania, Columbia La Esperanza.

18g in, 28out in 27 seconds.

mecoffee PID temperature set at 102C


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Old School Silvia/Rocky (no PID, stepped grinder), Rancilio 18 gram double basket, 19 grams of a home roast blend... No extraction ratio to list as I never go by time, weight or volume. Extract/make changes based on taste, texture, color and flow.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

19g in 36g out over 38 seconds


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Here is a video I made today, showing the flat white workflow with Rancilio Silvia and Kinu M68


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Coffee porn at its best Stanic - loved it. Learnt a trick or 2 too!

Nice editing also - please make more!

Americano perhaps?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Haha thanks a lot!

Actually it's a first time I've made such a 'clip' video..clearly shows how hopelessly outdated my camera (Pentax K5IIs) is 

I'll try to do more, the other methods as well


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

offtopic. damn i miss my stormtrooper pentax kx


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

greymda said:


> offtopic. damn i miss my stormtrooper pentax kx


Lol my first DSLR was a black K-x, took around 50k pictures in the first year, sold to a friend and it's still going strong (7years)


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

today I made a best shot so far for this year, sweet like a honey









ground 18,1 g of colombian castillo and caturra blend from the slovenian roastery Buna with the Kinu M68 at 0.95 setting, put in a VST basket and stirred with a small whisk, the extraction observed using a naked PF was very even and I've turned the pump off at 32 grams in 33 seconds, no pre-infusion


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

My effort










Garage Coffee Honduras Finca Magana, 15g in a 18g VST ridged. I try for a 2:1 ratio by eye as I don't time the shot but I usually get just over that.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Ethiopian Checlchele by Pharmacie roastery, 18 g in 30 g out, OPV at 7 bar and 'steam wand pre-infusion'


----------



## mattsaw (Aug 21, 2017)

Some real coffee porn in here


----------



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

Natural from Brazil, 16g in, output by eye for lack of fitting scales.
















Rancilio Silvia V2 | Tidaka Accurato 16g basket | IMS 35um | Motta 58mm tamper ||

Kalita Wave 185 | Hario V60 1 | Hario Woodneck | Aeropress ||

Madebyknock Feldgrind | Baratza Virtuoso ||

Hario scales ||


----------



## The-E (Jun 18, 2017)

My little porno..


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

The-E said:


> My little porno..


Love the approach. What's the track?


----------



## The-E (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi, and Thanks Flying_Vee....

It's 'the great gig in the sky' by Pink

Floyd..



Flying_Vee said:


> Love the approach. What's the track?


----------

